# Creamy yellow discharge after ovulation?



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry 4 the tmi but this is the first time I have experienced A LOT of creamy slight hint of yellow in my discharge. I am 4dpo and have mild Af cramps. Does anyone experience this. Why is there so much and a tint of yellow in it....


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just about to post exactly the same question!!! been there ever since ovulation and I thought you were supposed to get dry down there. 

Really creamy, lotiony, gloopy at times (wonderful words to describe) and no odour (sorry if tmi)

Is this just another clomid side effect?


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Ha! We are going through same thing. Glad I'm not the only 1. I been on clomid a year and never experienced that before. Normally I would b dry by now. Tmi sorry. My partner looked net and it all says could be pregnant but give it another 5 til 7 days to test.   fingers crossed for us both   xx


----------

